# Free at last! Thank God almighty Free at last!



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

(With apologies to the great Martin Luther King Jr.)

I'm finally away from having to do rideshare Full or near full time as I did for the last three years. It never used to be that bad but over the years the pay has got worse and worse while the amount of drivers in my area tripled. I enjoy the "job" itself but it became a constant grind to pay my bills. A good day was always near $10 an hour and it never got much better than that. A bad day was often around $5 an hour. I found myself working a week straight 10-16 hours a day trying to pay my bills! In 2016 and early 2017 I often made $15-$20 an hour in comparison.

I drove a little today for about two hours but it was just on my terms and I wasn't doing it in desperation for paying my rent. It felt totally different. I'll still drive off and on but it really does feel that in getting away from full time rideshare I have basically been freed from slavery!! I am so thankful!

I truly wish everyone out there who was stuck in my situation luck. I hope you too can get out!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Congrats! What will you be doing now?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> (With apologies to the great Martin Luther King Jr.)
> 
> I'm finally away from having to do rideshare Full or near full time as I did for the last three years. It never used to be that bad but over the years the pay has got worse and worse while the amount of drivers in my area tripled. I enjoy the "job" itself but it became a constant grind to pay my bills. A good day was always near $10 an hour and it never got much better than that. A bad day was often around $5 an hour. I found myself working a week straight 10-16 hours a day trying to pay my bills! In 2016 and early 2017 I often made $15-$20 an hour in comparison.
> 
> ...


I am on a similar path myself. F/T driving for 2.5 years and now just drive casually on MY terms!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> (With apologies to the great Martin Luther King Jr.)
> 
> I'm finally away from having to do rideshare Full or near full time as I did for the last three years. It never used to be that bad but over the years the pay has got worse and worse while the amount of drivers in my area tripled. I enjoy the "job" itself but it became a constant grind to pay my bills. A good day was always near $10 an hour and it never got much better than that. A bad day was often around $5 an hour. I found myself working a week straight 10-16 hours a day trying to pay my bills! In 2016 and early 2017 I often made $15-$20 an hour in comparison.
> 
> ...


Congrats.. I agree about the pay. I aim for 6.00 per hour if I drive at this point, down from about 30.00 per ho bur just a couple years ago. I now do it just to get out of the house


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Congrats! What will you be doing now?


Going back to school plus working at my own existing (online) business.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Going back to school plus working at my own existing (online) business.


Good luck! Hopefully your business does well so you never have to do R/S again.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> (With apologies to the great Martin Luther King Jr.)
> 
> I'm finally away from having to do rideshare Full or near full time as I did for the last three years. It never used to be that bad but over the years the pay has got worse and worse while the amount of drivers in my area tripled. I enjoy the "job" itself but it became a constant grind to pay my bills. A good day was always near $10 an hour and it never got much better than that. A bad day was often around $5 an hour. I found myself working a week straight 10-16 hours a day trying to pay my bills! In 2016 and early 2017 I often made $15-$20 an hour in comparison.
> 
> ...


i was in a similiar sitsuation doing it for full time for 3 years , i took the shackles off a month ago and got a real job to pay the bills . congrats for the change you made . you will feel the new sense of freedom with out exploitation


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Please! Take us with you!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> Please! Take us with you!


 Big bad John knows all the exits and escape routes ?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> (With apologies to the great Martin Luther King Jr.)
> 
> I'm finally away from having to do rideshare Full or near full time as I did for the last three years. It never used to be that bad but over the years the pay has got worse and worse while the amount of drivers in my area tripled. I enjoy the "job" itself but it became a constant grind to pay my bills. A good day was always near $10 an hour and it never got much better than that. A bad day was often around $5 an hour. I found myself working a week straight 10-16 hours a day trying to pay my bills! In 2016 and early 2017 I often made $15-$20 an hour in comparison.
> 
> ...


I am desperate to get out I'm not making any money and all my shit is in pawn


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Galveston said:


> I am desperate to get out I'm not making any money and all my shit is in pawn


it's best to get out now , take a hit for a month while your getting a better and more stable pay from a different job , The transition will hurt for a few weeks at the most but you will put yourself in a much much better situation


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Galveston said:


> I am desperate to get out I'm not making any money and all my shit is in pawn


Check out the trades. Go walk into any trade union hall, and ask about apprenticeships, like Electrical, Carpentry or Construction. Or apply to be a county worker. I dated a guy for 10 years who did road construction with the county. He had a great pension and became president of his union.

Here they desperately need people, and many trades are starting at $18/hr with no experience needed. Good luck to you!


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> Big bad John knows all the exits and escape routes ?


If i did, I'd have left a looooong time ago..


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

BigBadJohn said:


> If i did, I'd have left a looooong time ago..


 after three years I finally exited a month ago and I feel so much more relieved and stressed free


----------



## Old Salt (May 7, 2019)

Good news and I wish you all the best. Where is my steak dinner ? Haha just kidding , go get em


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> (With apologies to the great Martin Luther King Jr.)
> 
> I'm finally away from having to do rideshare Full or near full time as I did for the last three years. It never used to be that bad but over the years the pay has got worse and worse while the amount of drivers in my area tripled. I enjoy the "job" itself but it became a constant grind to pay my bills. A good day was always near $10 an hour and it never got much better than that. A bad day was often around $5 an hour. I found myself working a week straight 10-16 hours a day trying to pay my bills! In 2016 and early 2017 I often made $15-$20 an hour in comparison.
> 
> ...


Good luck man!!!
You'll need better than that
To get out of here TOO !!!


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Check out the trades. Go walk into any trade union hall, and ask about apprenticeships, like Electrical, Carpentry or Construction. Or apply to be a county worker. I dated a guy for 10 years who did road construction with the county. He had a great pension and became president of his union.
> 
> Here they desperately need people, and many trades are starting at $18/hr with no experience needed. Good luck to you!


This is actually very good advice, I myself have been in a trade union for 24 years and anyone with enough ambition and perseverance can get in and make a career of it. Sign on an apprenticeship list and eventually you will get the call and then just work hard and be dependable and everything will be much better from then on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Congrats! What will you be doing now?


NOT FEARING SUDDEN DEATH DEACTIVATION AT THE WHIMS OF LYING PAX WITH UBERS ENCOURAGEMENT !


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

It’s gonna take a while to switch from driving part time to not driving at all, speaking from my own experience. Because unless you’re lucky , first job you’ll take will be a low paid one. So struggle is not over yet. 
But in a year it will be easier I hope!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> Please! Take us with you!


This is the problem. Not enough good jobs out there and when one pop's up like Uber everybody and their brother is on it.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

June132017 said:


> This is the problem. Not enough good jobs out there and when one pop's up like Uber everybody and their brother is on it.


Funny it was my brother who sent me an Uber referral code that cost me 4.5 years of my life.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Funny it was my brother who sent me an Uber referral code that cost me 4.5 years of my life.


A latter version of Cain and Abel, then?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> Going back to school plus working at my own existing (online) business.


I did the same thing with success.
To prevent relapse of a bad self destructive habit I deleted the drivers app and traded the 4 door car for a 2 door.
Zero regrets ?
Rideshare driving is a frivolous existence


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Funny it was my brother who sent me an Uber referral code that cost me 4.5 years of my life.


He hooked you up when it was worth doing R/S.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I remember the days when you could make good money driving for only a few hours, The difference is I did it as a side hustle and not full time, my market is way over saturated and there’s way more drivers and not a lot of demand...A lot drivers I talk to when I use the services tell me they can barely make ends meet.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Funny it was my brother who sent me an Uber referral code that cost me 4.5 years of my life.


at least your brother did not cast an eternal curse on you.


----------

